# transitioning into commercial... need tips and advice



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ive been in residential for 8 years now and want to make the move....

Im just looking for tips and advice, maybe a helpful estimating program...

Im using reeds construction to find projects... opinions??? anything better?

I dont wanna get eaten alive by a big gc... help me out..

Im bidding mostly smaller jobs.. alota retail stores...


----------



## Pandion (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you ever get any feedback? I'm looking at doing something similar. I've got several guys working for me who've done this type of thing in their past, and we've done a couple of small industrial stuff; but I've been given the opportunity to bid a new construction concrete tilt up. If I bid it right, and I'm comfortable with our ability to actually do it, the job's mine to lose. Anyway, if you got any advice, I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I would say start by making a dedicated commercial page on your website. Advertise for commercial in your listings, and network where you can. 

Make sure to price high enough to compensate for any variables for the given commercial job. Consider things like what hours you can work there, what you have to work around (customers, merch, etc.) and how many different managers you have to work for... these will not be the same a residential projects, obviously 

Start small and don't get locked in to something you are unsure about...

If it's an exterior - Dryvit tends to take three times as much paint as you may initially think! I learned that the hard way


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Need to know your numbers. The biggest kicker... always mind your money. If you cant float your crew for weeks at a time, it may not be for you.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Usually take 90 days to start getting checks. They also hold 10percent till Gc gets final check. 
Get you paint prices down let Sw and Ppg bid on the for supplying. If you need any help let me know. That's all I do is bid commercial work. 
You have to bid everything just to get work.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

bodean614 said:


> Usually take 90 days to start getting checks. They also hold 10percent till Gc gets final check.
> Get you paint prices down let Sw and Ppg bid on the for supplying. If you need any help let me know. That's all I do is bid commercial work.
> You have to bid everything just to get work.


I'm definetley biding everything....mostly retail locations...but I've put in on a couple Walmart..Sam's clubs...im not gunna be afraid to go big..ill figure it out when i get the ohone call hat i got it...I actually got my hands on a burger king remodel(my first commercial) that's not some locally owned repaint.... first time with a gc...I'm really excited about it..all they do is resturaunts and if we do good there is more bks to come...they mentioned there doing chillis too...I saw a post in another section about there remodels too....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Red Truck said:


> I would say start by making a dedicated commercial page on your website. Advertise for commercial in your listings, and network where you can.
> 
> Make sure to price high enough to compensate for any variables for the given commercial job. Consider things like what hours you can work there, what you have to work around (customers, merch, etc.) and how many different managers you have to work for... these will not be the same a residential projects, obviously
> 
> ...


I just had my website redone and I have tons of pages in the commercial and industrial tabs....and the painters who have websites in my area are really week in the organic for commercial and industrial painting...I'm on the first page for over ten cities for both key words...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It aint all roses. Good for you though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Need to know your numbers. The biggest kicker... always mind your money. If you cant float your crew for weeks at a time, it may not be for you.


Para is right on the money. A lot of guys run into serious cash flow problems if they don't know what their doing. 

If you're going to do a large commercial job you best make sure you have a bankroll that will cover labor and overhead until you get paid. In fact figure longer just in case your payment takes longer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i dont personally but i have some one who will if i get a walmart or something huge...they will help back it till the end...


----------

